
Ask HN: Favorite HTML/CSS only website? - z0mbie42
Hi HN,
I recently found https:&#x2F;&#x2F;git.sr.ht<p>At first I was: &quot;Meeeeh&quot; but after some time navigating the site, I was astonished by how fast it is and how easy it is to navigate it. So now I want to discover more sites like it.<p>What is your favorite, HTML&#x2F;CSS only website?
======
ignoranceprior
Some of the sites listed here are good: [https://github.com/mdibaiee/awesome-
lite-websites](https://github.com/mdibaiee/awesome-lite-websites)

~~~
z0mbie42
Thank you!

